# Plogue Alter/Ego singing synth



## DSmolken (Nov 25, 2016)

Let's break in the new forum with something unusual. Probably not a major piece of anybody's toolbox here, but it's free and I think it's interesting.

http://www.plogue.com/products/alterego/

It's a singing synth that works in a DAW and can sing in real time. Not terribly useful as an alternative to human singers unless you want a robotic vocal, but there are quite a few parameters to modulate so I find it great for vowel pads, abstract rhythmic sequences built from nothing but consonants, and other vocal-based textures. It's not quite as capable of a variety of weirdness as PPG Phonem, but a thousand times easier to use.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 25, 2016)

Looks interesting... Do you have any demos you've done with it?


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 25, 2016)

Well, here's six seconds of it making a dubstep bass sound. Totally naked - no external effects, just a preset I made and a couple of MIDI CC automations.



And a cover of Blondie's "Call Me" which I originally produced for a friend who wasn't happy with her vocals, so I thought, if she doesn't want it let's try robot vocals. This is with the older Daisy voice.



I'm doing something bigger with it right now.


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 10, 2016)

I made a 5-minute tutorial on how to use this to make a 37-man (or maybe 37-robot) synthesized choir singing "goats can eat anything", and also some vowel legato. Not going to replace gigabytes of sampled choirs, but...


----------

